# Should I have a filter in my tadpole tank?



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

We have a tank with some tadpoles, which are growing nicely. You can see a photo in this thread.

When we put the frog spawn in, I didn't put a filter in the tank, as I thought the emerging taddies would get sucked into it. However, this meant that the water wasn't moving, which I wasn't happy about. There was also an accumulation of muck on the bottom, which I cleaned up when changing the water, but was still hanging around.

Anyway, the taddies are now quite big, and well past the stage of being in danger from the filter, so I thought I would add a small one. However, as soon as I put it in, they started swimming about wildly, and diving down to the bottom of the tank amongst the plants. This made me feel they didn't like the water movement. I left it a while to see if they would settle down, and they are now definitely less manic, but I wanted to check if I did the right thing.

Anyone any comments? Thanks


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

MrYossu said:


> We have a tank with some tadpoles, which are growing nicely. You can see a photo in this thread.
> 
> When we put the frog spawn in, I didn't put a filter in the tank, as I thought the emerging taddies would get sucked into it. However, this meant that the water wasn't moving, which I wasn't happy about. There was also an accumulation of muck on the bottom, which I cleaned up when changing the water, but was still hanging around.
> 
> ...


In a word, yes.


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> In a word, yes.


I love a concise reply!

Thanks, I'll leave it in then.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Or get an air driven one. Adds oxygenation to the water as well as basic mechanical and biological filtration. I don't think there'll be time for the filter to become completely populated before the tad morph, but worth knowing for next time.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

I had a foam filter, one time. Honestly can't remember how it worked. Air pump, yes. But, how that made it draw in I don't know.

Very gentle action though. Used to use that where even a Fluval 1 would be too violent.

When dealing with hatchlings and such, I'd consider aeration more important than filtration, to be honest.


----------



## MrYossu (Mar 2, 2014)

I've got a small Eheim in there, with the outlet pointed at the glass, so it's not making too much current.

They seem to be OK with it now, all swimming around and doing things that tadpoles do, although I hope the filter will help clear that up!

Thanks to both of you.


----------

